# Is $25.00 - $50.00 to much to charge per 50# bag of salt



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Hey Guys,
I have heard many guys talking on here about charging $25- $50 for spreading 1 bag of 50# bag of salt. How do u figure out that kind of price. It just seems to be a bit high of a proce to me. I quess i just dont understand where that price comes from. Could u give me some explanation on this? Will people like owners to apartments complexes pay that kind of money? I know they have money.
Thanks
Bchlawns


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

*salt*

have you ever seen what salt does to equipment? thats where the price comes from. sure it seems high, but wait till you have to work on something or buy it new because it is rotting out. good luck, parrothead


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

parrothead,
how much do you charge per bag?
Thanks
Bchlawns


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

31.25 is what i charge


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

yeh i am thinking 25-30 dollars per bag. I have not found out yet what guys charge in my area, i just know many of them use bulk salt.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

31.25 per bag ?? With a total of how many bags 2 maybe 3 ??
That is pretty high if your dropping 14 50#s. What part of IL. are you getting these prices?? Im north of the city and you can get a ton for 160.00 spread. I realize you can charge a bit more for the small truck tailgate spreaders but you must have a great nich going.
T


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

T-MAN,
I live in morthwest Ohio and guys charge $25 per 50# bag for delivery and spreading. It goes over very well with most people. I thought i was high too, but now that i have checked into it a little more its not. Your time is money and think of all the high costs of removing snow. Insurance, gas, etc.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i mark up my sand and salt 100% so its like 50.00 a bag and like 35.00 for a bag of sand 50lbs


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Going to start doing salt this year................ I have no idea what to charge...... I'm in Clare Co. MI THANKS !!!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

spread over 5 accounts, i used just under a ton per run and was getting $425.00 total, and the salt was running me $65.00 a ton. So I was grossing $360 a ton and actual spreading time was about 5 min per location, plus the charge for plowing


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

*$ per Bag*

$30 - $35 per bag is fairly standard in the Northeast.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Thanks,
Yeh i have been thinking about $30.
Bchlawns


----------



## peewee (Apr 5, 2001)

I have heard from other guys in my area to charge about the same as you would for a plow. $50 plow=$50 sand and salt. It works for me.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Gosh that sound like great retail prices! In my area we get around $16.50 a 100# spread ($8.25 per 50# bag) :crying: All my competition charges about the same. Salt in bags is generally available constantly until early February then it is harder to find. I don't know if this has anything to do with the pricing, is salt hard to find in you guy's location??  I know it is hard on equipment, if I even tried to charge $20.00 per bag spread my clients would laugh and call another contractor. I guess I will have to keep charging the same prices and go up over time. BOAST


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

I started the thread awhile ago becasue the majority of people i have talked to and many people on here were saying they charge newhere from 25-50 per 50# bag of salt picked up, delivered and spread. To be honest i thought that was high myself so i thought i would start a thread and ask everyone why. I am thinking to charge 16 per bag. It is not hard to find salt around here i quess thats just what guys are charging for bags. 
Bchlawns


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I was thinking about charging $25.00 per 50# bag of MAGIC SALT. I could probably get more but I don't want to over shoot and not get it. What do you guys think? Should I try for more?


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I charge between $10 - $15 a bag when I average out each of my jobs. I bid them per application not per bag. These are 80# bags and the cost from my supplier is $135.00 per skid which is $4.50 a bag. 
You guys out on the East coast are making a killing. Those prices wouldn't fly in my area of Chicagoland! Kudos to you!

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

A 50# bag of MAGIC SALT cost $12.00, so if I were to charge $10-15 I would make nothing.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Avalancheplow -
I use Ice-A-Way salt. If I need treated salt, for colder temperatures or fast ice melting, I apply a calcium clorhide/water mix to my salt. To each his own!


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

We charge $15-$20 per 50 lb bag here in indy for rock salt, but we add an hour of truck time. Prevents folks from freaking out when they buy water softener salt or Halite at the hardware store and then look at the snow/ice invoice.


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Salting clause in contract*

OK, I read the pricing for salt. I am now taking on this in my contracts. Question is, Is salt always done? 
Is it done only when necessary? If so, is the propoerty owner's responsibilty to advise of when it is needed?
What should I put in the contract regarding this. 
FYI, I already have a "hold harmless, not responsible, etc, etc, etc" in my contracts.

Thanx,


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

computerguy said:


> OK, I read the pricing for salt. I am now taking on this in my contracts. Question is, Is salt always done?
> Is it done only when necessary? If so, is the propoerty owner's responsibilty to advise of when it is needed?
> What should I put in the contract regarding this.
> FYI, I already have a "hold harmless, not responsible, etc, etc, etc" in my contracts.
> ...


Salt should be put down when you think it should be put down.Don't let the client tell you when to salt.That is if they want you to salt. Then you make the decision on when to salt. Now if it continues to snow and snow then I would plow and salt the first time. Then on returning trips I would just plow and on the last trip there I would salt again. Even though you have it in your contract about holding harmless imo they will try to think of a way around it. So try and stay one step ahead of them.

I am trying to come up with something for if the client decides not to use salt. Where the must sign next to it say they are declining salt. Just something extra.

JP


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

We charge $30/50#. It has been that way for three years now and I think because of the price of gas, I am going to go up to 32.50. On an average snow fall all the way down to just black ice, I go through about a pallet and a half. I get 42 bags on a pallet so thats about 60 bags a night. I make more on Ice then I do plowing. I am also lucky to have zero tolerance properties.


----------



## J HIsch (Nov 13, 2003)

That is exactly what I do. Charge 15-20 per bag and a truck charge.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Bchlawns said:


> T-MAN,
> I live in morthwest Ohio and guys charge $25 per 50# bag for delivery and spreading.


same here, people pay it payup payup payup


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

timsjeep said:


> I get 42 bags on a pallet


Around here 50's come 49 to a pallet, for a 2450lb pallet.

This year I'm contracted out at .37 cents per pound = $18.50/bag

The bags cost me .07 cents per pound = $3.50/bag

Thats $15 profit per bag.

My average lot takes 500-800lbs You cant charge large lots much more than that. They'll get a bulk guy in and he'll swing in and charge $75 and still make money.

Driveways......they're a different story, and I charge accordingly.


----------



## lush&green (Nov 20, 2004)

I charge 40$ for a 50lb bag of Calcium Chloride Pellets. I probaly should charge a bit more, maybe 45$. Looks like I might make a partial switch to Magic liquid deicers.


----------

